# Attic Rafter Vents



## laoisfan (28 Oct 2010)

Hi

Live in an old house and in the next few weeks I plan to remove all the insulation and replace with 12" (6" in joists with 6" on top but perpendicular).

Before doing that I want to put in some attic rafter vents.

Please see the following image of what I am talking about.

[broken link removed][broken link removed]

Attic rafter vents help maintain constant airflow from soffit vents through the attic to the ridge vent. High moisture resistance means long life performance. The attic rafter features break-resistance and lightweight rigidity for ease of installation and fits 24" rafters or snaps in half for 16" rafter spacing.

Q. Does anyone know of anywhere in Laois/Tipperary where I can purchase these? If not those locations then anywhere in Ireland?

Anyone who has used these, could you post negative/positive experience? 

Thanks.


----------



## laoisfan (28 Oct 2010)

http://insulationireland.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=48

Perhaps I should have taken my time searching before posting thread - apologies.

This company is located behind the Red Cow Hotel - their number is (01) 450 2958 if anyone is interested.
Usually they sell per box (75 sheets per box) but if people require only a specific number they may have open boxes (best to ring though to confirm).
The lady I was speaking to quoted me €1.20 per sheet so do the maths for a box.

Thanks!


----------



## buyingabroad (4 Feb 2011)

I have a few of these to spare. They work well in ensuring air gets through and into the attic.


----------

